# I'm sooo excited, we get our 1st foster Thursday!!!



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

my husband and i get our foster greyhound on Thursday!! i'm so excited and hope all goes well... i will definitely post some pics of her when she comes home. i hope all goes well because this is our first time fostering.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Good luck - hope all goes well! Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Introducing.....

Jenna!

She is super sweet, she is 8. We've had her only for 10 hours so she is still settling in. Since she is a retired racer and then went on to being a mama she has no experience with home life at all... she is so obsessed with her reflection in the mirror! The stairs are giving her trouble... She is still healing from her spay so we can't really do much activity yet, just short walks. 
The only problem i am having is her not eating  i tried to wet it but she won't go near it... I'm not too worried yet, but want her to eat to take her meds... any advice would be great! Thanks for reading...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your foster..she is a pretty girl!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, she looks so sweet! I hope she starts eating soon.

Please post updates. I love hearing about foster dogs and their improvements.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

For those interested in reading about Jenna's journey from track to home please check out the blog I created for her:
http://foreverheartdogs.blogspot.com/

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

She is beautiful! I bet she will start eating on her own soon.


----------

